# Conexion amplificador de 140W



## AdrianOV (Ene 22, 2013)

Hola tengo un amplificador 'vieta CA-270' de 140 W, me lo dieron, y no se como hacer para ponerlo a andar, lei mucho por ahi, pero no hay nada que pueda parecerse, como debo de conectar cada entrada y cada salida? quiero conectarlo a un subwoofer de 300W


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2013)

¿ Donde está tu duda ? todo el conexionado se encuentra detallado en la serigrafía del equipo.


----------



## AdrianOV (Ene 22, 2013)

Mi duda es la siguiente, yo conecte todo como se muestra en la serigrafia, conecte el subwoofer al R+ L-, y la conexion de entrada de audio en los RCA, la alimentacion fueron 12V/1A, donde se muestra en la imagen, y la etapa no funciona, yo me pregunto si en los pines pequeños blancos se necesita alguna conexion aparte


----------



## foc (Ene 22, 2013)

puenteaste Rmt y 12v ? si no estan unidos no te va a encender el amplificador los pines blancos que mencionas son entradas de audio no tiene nada que ver........


----------



## AdrianOV (Ene 22, 2013)

si si que los puentee, fue lo primero que hice, porque no me iba al principio y lo puente y me encendendio el led de 'power'


----------



## MD80 (Ene 22, 2013)

AdrianOV dijo:


> Mi duda es la siguiente, yo conecte todo como se muestra en la serigrafia, conecte el subwoofer al R+ L-, y la conexion de entrada de audio en los RCA, la alimentacion fueron 12V/1A, donde se muestra en la imagen, y la etapa no funciona, yo me pregunto si en los pines pequeños blancos se necesita alguna conexion aparte



Prueba conectar el parlante a R+ y R-.

Otra cosa, necesitas unos 12A para usar toda la potencia. Con 1A cuando pases de unos pocos watts, se va a quedar sin comida...


----------



## AdrianOV (Ene 22, 2013)

Probe con todas las conexiones R+ R- L+ L- y no me va, probe a conectarle una fuente de 12V/5A, y no me funciona... tendre que probar con 12A aunque creo que 5A algo deberia hacer


----------



## MD80 (Ene 22, 2013)

Y sabes si estaba funcionando? que señal le estas poniendo a la entrada?


----------



## AdrianOV (Ene 22, 2013)

Si si queestaba en funcionamiento, concretamente en un coche, como que señal?


----------



## MD80 (Ene 22, 2013)

que le conectas en el input?, las fichas RCA, a que están conectadas?


----------



## AdrianOV (Ene 22, 2013)

Yo conecto en input los dos RCA, con sus correspondientes L + GND y R + GND, junto los gnd y lo conecto al gnd del jack, y L y R estan conectados respectivamente


----------



## MD80 (Ene 22, 2013)

perfecto, y el Jack, donde está conectado? que es lo que intentas amplificar?


----------



## AdrianOV (Ene 22, 2013)

El jack lo tengo conectado a mi telefono (que es lo que uso para ver si funciona, pero en realidad seria para un PC), intento amplificar sonido


----------



## ramiro77 (Ene 26, 2013)

Te falta conectar el terminal "RMT" a 12v.
Es el sensor para encender la potencia cuando se enciende el circuito eléctrico del auto. Si no lo tuviera, cuando uno apaga el auto la potencia quedaría encendida y drenaría toda la batería.
Por otro lado con una fuente de 1A dudo que encienda. Necesitás unos 10A/15A aproximadamente en base al fusible que es de 15A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Con 12 V 1 A no  vas a ningún lado 

Aunque sea probalo con una fuente de 12 V de PC .

¿ Le diste algo de volumen con el "Level" ?


----------

